# Camp Chef 24" Smoke Vault ????



## seaham358 (Nov 22, 2012)

Well I go to start up my Kenmore gas smoker this morning to smoke the turkey and the flame is not right.. So I go to take the burner out to clean it and the bracket that holds it in place breaks....$%(#@!!

So I clean it anyway and stick it back in in hopes to get it going so I can smoke the bird.. Well it's not the best flame but its resting on the rusted bracket..  Hoping it will last the 6-7 hours smoke time. 

Now to my question.. Looking for a new gas smoker and saw the Camp Chef 24" Smoke Vault on sale at Gander Mnt for 299.00.

Any thoughts? Anyone use one?

I want to stay with a gas smoker, I already have a small stick/charcoal smoker and like the ease of the gas.

Thanks ... Happy Turkey Day

Bob


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 22, 2012)

When I was conducting me quest for a new smoker I looked hard at the Smoke Vault. Nice piece of equipment...JJ


----------



## seaham358 (Nov 27, 2012)

[h3]After doing some research on the web I went with the Masterbuilt GS40 XL propane smoker[/h3][h3]Ordered from Bass pro shop and it should be here Friday..[/h3]


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 28, 2012)

I have one...and Love it! Easy to use and clean. If Big Poppa dies.....I will buy another one.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 12, 2012)

I see you already made a selection, but figured I would chime in anyway incase anyone wants to know about the smoke vault.  I got the 24" camp chef smoke vault this summer.  I have cooked beef ribs, pork ribs, brisket, jerky, and venison snack sticks on it so far.  I am new to smoking meat and this is my first smoker.  As a rookie, I have found it easy to operate and really like it so far.  Easy to adjust dial and themp gauage on the front which seems pretty accurate so far.  The only down side I see is a lot of smoke leaks out around the door.  I am sure I could fix it, but have not saw the need to as of right now.  I hope this helps someone down the road.


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 12, 2012)

Redneckman....I totally agree with you. I love my Smoke Vault.....way easy to use....and would purchase another.


----------



## pritch (Dec 18, 2012)

I have the smaller Smoke Vault and like it well. But I also have some leaks around the door. Mainly the top right. If I could only find something to make the door stick to the unit, it'd be perfect. Since the object is to keep the smoke in, you would think that Camp Chef would have made a better door to form a better seal.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 18, 2012)

Pritch said:


> I have the smaller Smoke Vault and like it well. But I also have some leaks around the door. Mainly the top right. If I could only find something to make the door stick to the unit, it'd be perfect. Since the object is to keep the smoke in, you would think that Camp Chef would have made a better door to form a better seal.


Have you tried wood stove door gasket and put it on with I temp silicone, this should work for you I would think. good luck


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 18, 2012)

Mine does leak smoke around the door. Mine is old....but I don't have an issue with that. Just need to work on the door handle....keeps getting loose. May have to replace a bolt.


----------

